
[Slides] Improve Your Life by Commoditising the Supply-Chain - cvs268
https://thecodeartist.blogspot.com/2019/02/improve-your-life-by-commoditising-the-supply-chain.html
======
cvs268
TL;DR: Model your challenge / problem-scenario as a supply chain.

    
    
      1. Identify the actors/entities involved.
      2. Identify the "item" in short supply.
      3. Commoditise the "item".
        
      Congratulations, 
      you have found an "out of the box" solution
      to your problem.
    

\----

Recently presented this talk at BarCamp Bangalore Spring 2019.

During the session, we applied this technique to brainstorm how one could
solve the problem of bad public infrastructure (eg. Good Roads) due to
corrupt/inefficient public officials n developing regions.

\- There is already lot of public and private money (Corporate Social
Responsibility) poured into solving infrastructure issues.

\- Workforce / Time is also NOT a constraint as there is no lack of expertise
in developing basic infrastructure like roads.

Applying the "Commoditise the Supply-Chain" method, 2 potential approaches to
this problem that we came up with were:

 _1\. Solve other basic problems first._

As long as people in the region have more pressing concerns that affect them
directly, they will not unite behind the cause to improve roadworks to the
level of first-world nations.

 _2\. Commoditise decision making._

Currently the people of a region do NOT get to directly decide which
individual road they would like improved first. Having an app that detects
rough-rides / potholes as you one rides daily, can help people to identify and
upvote the worse stretches of roads that need to be fixed first.

